
Show HN: Hike is a decentralized, cloneable message board utilizing GPG for auth - forgotmypw
http://hike.qdb.us/20180227041639.html
======
forgotmypw
Not sure if I should've done a text post, here is an explanation:

This is basically a tree of text files that you can add to via a submit form.

You can post anonymously, which works pretty much like any other forum that
allows anonymous posts...

But if a message is signed with GPG, it generates a colorful avatar and an
author page for you, and it's like you have a user account... that you
control! No secrets on the server!

And you can clone the _whole message board_ by just taking a zip of it
(conveniently generated and linked at /clone.html) and putting it on your
server!

Synchronizing between different message boards to come in the future...

~~~
xori
Can you clarify two of the points on the write page?

• Publishing your submission may take eleven minutes or more.

This seems oddly specific.

• Messages containing an @ character are saved for the admin.

Just... what?

~~~
forgotmypw
> Publishing your submission may take eleven minutes or more.

At the moment, it's refreshing every 10 minutes. I wrote eleven so that the
line would be the same length as all the other lines in those instructions. I
enjoy making websites a little quirky. I'll probably get rid of that line once
the updates are instant.

> • Messages containing an @ character are saved for the admin.

This is due to people occasionally trying to submit their contact info. I
don't want email addresses to be displayed publicly, so they are stashed into
a separate folder.

